# Westinghouse 55" Smart android tv [led] stuck on Android logo



## Karansahu (7 mo ago)

Hi,

I 55" android smart tv suddenly stuck on android logo. When I power on the tv it displays W logo and then it seems booting never finishes and only android is displayed on screen.

I tried searching the firmware file to format it with latest but unfortunately didn't find it anywhere. Someone please share or point me the link to download firmware.

The details are ;

Westinghouse Electronics LLC, Diamond Bar, CA USA

Android TV
55″ 4K Ultra HD Android Smart TV with HDR

Model # WG55UR4100
Serial no: H8B1MSB0SG5514021
Aug: 2018


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Unplug the TV and hold the power button for 10seconds.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

@llailya76 Hi, and welcome to TSF.

Please start your own thread with details of your own setup/issue.


----------

